# Applet schneller laden



## strope (28. Sep 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Applet, welches sich kontinuierlich vom Server Daten holt und diese in einem Diagramm darstellt. 
Dieses Applet wird mitunter über eine Modemverbindung geladen, was leider mehrere Minuten dauert. Für das erste Laden wäre dies akzeptabel. Danach sollte es deutlich schneller gehen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Downloadzeit zu verkürzen z.B. indem das Applet lokal gespeichert wird? Ähnlich wie ein ActiveX?
Oder hat jemand einen anderen Lösungsvorschlag?

Danke und Gruß
strope


----------



## Wildcard (28. Sep 2007)

Applets werden vom Client sowieso gechacht sofern du das nicht explizit verbietest und der Client seinen Java Cache nicht abgeschaltet hast.
Leider ist insbesondere das Aktualisieren bei neuen Versionen nicht ganz unproblematisch, da fährt man meiner Meinung nach besser mit Webstart.


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Sep 2007)

Falls du es noch nicht in Betracht gezogen hast bzw. schon gemacht hast: Das Applet sollte in jedem Fall in einem komprimierten Jar-Archiv liegen.


----------



## strope (1. Okt 2007)

Hallo

@Wildcard
Das bezieht sich jetzt hauptsächlich auf die Zeit während der Entwicklung, oder? Seit ich Netbeans 5.5.1 benutze (vorher 4.1), und damit auch die entsprechenden Javaversionen muss ich scheinbar einen Cache (C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\(Profil)\Anwendungsdaten\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0) löschen, damit die neue Version des Applets überhaupt benutzt wird. Gibt's da 'ne einfachere Lösung?

@L-ectron-X
Das Applet liegt in einem Jar-Archiv ... aber ob es komprimiert ist, weiß ich nicht, muss ich mal erforschen ... Im einen Fall erzeuge ich das Archiv momentan über das Signtool aus den FAQ, im anderen Fall stammt das Applet nicht von mir. Kann ich den Komprimierungsgrad irgendwo sehen?

Danke mal auf jeden Fall für Eure Hilfe!!!

strope


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2007)

Das Signtool erzeugt standardmäßig komprimierte Jar-Dateien.


----------

